# How to get to Southeastern KY or Northeastern TN...?



## Rose (May 31, 2015)

I'm looking to get to somewhere around the southeast corner of KY and/or northeast corner of TN.

Knoxville, TN would work or, say, Middlesboro or London in KY, or the tricities area (Kingsport, Bristol, Johnson City). I'm flexible, I'd just like to be within 2 hours of my target areas around those corners.

Any thoughts? I don't see any Amtrak stations as close as I'd like but wondered if their are other options (smaller trains, buses, etc.)?

Thanks,

-Rose


----------



## CHamilton (May 31, 2015)

Amtrak doesn't have much service in that part of the world, since those states have not expressed interest in paying for train travel. But if you go to Amtrak's website, you can see what stations Amtrak serves in Kentucky and Tennessee. Once you know which towns are available, you can enter their names into the "Buy Tickets" area on the left side of each page on amtrak.com.

Most of the towns in that area are served by "Thruway buses," which are buses that connect to trains. They may be buses only for train passengers, or they may be regular Greyhound or other bus routes that can connect to Amtrak. For example, the Amtrak timetable for the Cardinal and Hoosier State (PDF) also lists Greyhound connections between Nashville and Chicago.

Good luck, hope that's helpful.


----------



## Railroad Bill (May 31, 2015)

Bristol TN is a three hour bus ride from Charlotte, NC or a two hour bus ride from Blacksburg, Va, which do have some Amtrak connections (thruway or train). But unfortunately, as Charlie pointed out, Amtrak does not have any close connecting trains to eastern Kentucky or Tennessee.


----------



## Lonestar648 (May 31, 2015)

When I needed to go to Knoxville, I took the Crescent to Greenville, SC, rented a car then drove on the Interstate to Knoxville. I used a Taxi to and from the Airport and train station. Bus connections just didn't seem to work out time wise or logistically for me. Since the Interstate comes out NE of Knoxville, you would be close to your target area. There are direct bus shuttles between the Atlanta airport and Knoxville or Chattanooga. Many in both cities who travel use these shuttles to skip the expensive connecting flights to Atlanta. Also, for most, rail is not an option unless in the Memphis area of Tennessee.

Good Luck.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (May 31, 2015)

http://extranet.greyhound.com/Revsup/schedules2/pageset.html


----------

